# Can you lay vinyl over vinyl?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i've SEEN vinyl on vinyl, 4 layers once! but i wouldn't DO it....
however, if you WERE to do it, you'd surely want to be sure the surface is clean and dry when you start. are you planning on gluing it?

DM


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Steph,

It is never a good idea, but for a quick face lift it can work if; the old is 100% bonded, is not cushioned sheet vinyl, has no pattern, no texture and you are willing to take a chance cuz you're gonna remodel soon anyway. 

Are both sheet vinyl or tiles? I will bet that the floor will not be perfect once you remove the toilet to install the new stuff. I will also bet that part of the old floor is not well bonded, especially at the perimeter. How old is the floor?

Jaz


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't do it. Unless the layer you are covering up is as smooth as glass, every little lump, bump and imperfection will soon show up through the new vinyl. 

You could put down a layer of 1/4" plywood over the old vinyl before putting down the new vinyl. Then the old lumps and bumps wouldn't show through. There are more steps to it than just putting down plywood, but I'm not sure what they are.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

If the old vinyl is securely fastened everywhere, there are some options. There are products you can trowel on to smooth the floor. There are loose-lay vinyls such as Flexitec. If you put down a new subfloor, don't use luan plywood. It has voids between the layers that can collapse. http://vinylflooring.org/movie.html


----------



## Steph (Mar 4, 2009)

Just got back from the D where I asked the guy in flooring about this. He said sure you can and sold me some stuff to go over the vinyl plus adhesive. But I like what gma2rjc said about the 1/4 plywood...what about 1/8"?! See whats driving this vinyl on vinyl thing is we had to remove part of the floor in front of the tub. My son picked up the wrong plywood...he got 1/8" should have been 1/4. So we just doubled up the 1/8 inch. This maked it level...only thing...level with the existing vinyl. 

So... we have left over plywood --enough to lay over the whole floor...so if this will work thats what we'll do! We didn't remove the vanity though. We are just going to snug right up to it and put a small trim piece. 

Does this sound like it will work with the 1/8? Any draw backs??

Thanks guys...

Steph


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

NO, 1/8" will not work and it is not for floor use.....anywhere. If you install vinyl, you need 1/4" ply or better yet one of the special underlayments that are made. Most people end up with 1/4" (it's actually a little less) lauan ply. Lauan ply is junk for damp areas, but people sell it and use it because it is cheap. 

Would you consider a ceramic tile installation instead?

Jaz


----------



## Steph (Mar 4, 2009)

So what about the area we already layed??? Its right in front of the tub, the legnth of the tub but only about 10"deep. If I go over it with the correct stuff will it be ok then???? I would love to tile but we have to be done by Friday as the new renters move in Sat. We both work full time jobs...so as novices I don't see that happenin'. (Although my regrouting in the kitchen turned out great!!)

In conclusion..are we ok with what we've done and what kind of 1/4 is best by the tub...

Thanks........

Steph


----------



## Steph (Mar 4, 2009)

Just talked to my son and it was 1/4" underlayment! So we'll just cover it again with another layer and lay the vinyl. I'll let ya'll know how it turns out!

Thanks

Steph


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Even the manufacturers say it's fine to lay over existing Vinyl as long as it's only 1 layer, full spread, and you use an embossing leveler.

But the 1/4 underlay is a good choice as well.


----------

